# Steario speakers?



## BluePlum

Hey "waves",

I finaly did somthing with my steario, I set it up, near my laptop, Its a sony CMT-NEZ33 and i had an old teac steario with speakers..... since the teac broke from being thrown around i decided to get creative, I hooked up the old teac speakers with the sony, now i have 4 speakers and i gotta say.... its awsome sound, i was just wondering is there anyway i can put my laptop sound into my home built sorround sound? i can take a picture if u wanna c it


----------



## pc-tech

pic please


----------



## BluePlum

can i send the pics 2 u via msn?


----------



## pc-tech

ok


----------



## pc-tech

send me a pm for email adress


----------



## BluePlum

k


----------



## BluePlum

I dont no how 2 pm Just add me blue_plums@hotmail.com


----------



## epidemik

You can't PM yet.
You need 100 posts to PM.
Sorry, scammers have abused the PM system in the past.


----------



## BluePlum

http://www.computerforum.com/103732-mega-huge-giant-omg-problem.html

im only 15 posts of lol


----------



## BluePlum

I can PM Now can i send you pics?

What do you want pics of? the whole steario? the plugs at the back? the speakers?


----------



## whatthehuh

This site will host them for you then just link your post.

http://www.tinypic.com/


----------



## BluePlum

Ok I can at 7.00 pm ( AUS ) so dont go anywere...


----------



## whatthehuh

Don't worry I won't..I'll be riveted to this chair until you post


----------



## BluePlum

Ok Heres the link http://img403.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img403/6276/00001mb8.jpg
Thats the front view, Click on it to make it bigger

http://img89.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img89/4567/00002kh1.jpg bak view, As you see theres alot of wires, I hacked lots of things and got speakers YAY. And I got that cheap steario box as a present and now look at it . A fully sorround sound .

Now any chance of connecting to my computer?


----------



## epidemik

Plug output of lappy into the Audio in? Have you tried this?
lol, are you still trying to get your laptop sond through the speakers.


----------



## BluePlum

its a life goal


----------



## BluePlum

Got it working in reverse....

Which type of cable would i need? I have a few lying around, Were would i need to plug each in?


----------



## AznPride83

Put the speakers on the other sides then lol


----------



## whatthehuh

Does your stereo have an auxilary and or cd input? If ya look at figure 11.

http://www.teamcombooks.com/mp3handbook/10.htm

I seen you dont have those ins..you have an audio in tho. go directly from tower to the audio in on the back useing the usual pc speaker wire with headphone jack plugs.


----------



## BluePlum

Ok i did with a double wire. No sound came out of the computer but no sound came from cd player... Maby im doing it rong


----------



## whatthehuh

usual wire from the usual speaker output to that audio in on the radio man  sound should come outa the radio. the signal comes from the pc..then the radio amplifies it.


----------



## BluePlum

Nothings workings


----------



## ThatGuy16

What are you trying to do? 

get a cord to plug from your laptop "headphone" jack into the "audio in" on the back of the stereo.

now you need a stereo settup like this: Link and link (i had to post it)


----------



## BluePlum

Hook my laptop sound up to my steario that a customized.


----------



## ThatGuy16

so, you got it workin?


----------



## BluePlum

no


----------



## whatthehuh

Try blowing out the jacks with a can of air maybe theres some gunk in it


----------



## BluePlum

Lets slow this down... Theres no mode on my steario for MP3, Theres a cd player, A tape player, And a Radio, A head phone slot, And an Audio in Slot.


----------



## whatthehuh

like this...


----------



## BluePlum

My double heap phone like wire doesnt fit in the audio in, and Im on a laptop i have no speakers... besides the inbuilt  ones


----------

